# Christmas Lists!



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 11, 2016)

So I have actually had a Christmas list, both for things I want, and things I want to get for other people started since way earlier this year, but now, since ya know, it's November, I've begun adding more stuff and editing it down to the things I REALLY REALLY WANT! 

(At least taking things from my ten thousand wishlists items and moving them to a smaller "things I want right now" list...)

So for sure on my wishlist for this year is:
-A _kitten_
-Some art books
-Dollhouse supplies
-SHOES
-Jewelry
*-An Otomatone*

Now I am going to go off topic and say that if you like to annoy people, or know someone with a child who you'd like to be more annoyed by that child, an otomatone is the gift for you, it's the worst thing ever created and I've wanted one forever, like since I first laid my eyes on it, here's a helpful review:





Go to youtube and watch a few videos and you'll also want one, believe me.


----------



## hamster (Nov 11, 2016)

https://www.etsy.com/uk/people/oaelki/favorites/please?ref=pr_faveitems_list_count

update: i bought a lot of things from my wishlist!! soo excited


----------



## chaicow (Nov 11, 2016)

I have a ton of things that I want for Christmas. I usually don't get everything that I want for Christmas but I do get ,let of the reasonable stuff for Christmas. For example, if is asked for a yacht or a fancy car, I probably wouldn't get one but if I asked for  clothes or music instruments, I'd probably get it. I have too many things that I want for Christmas, so I'll list the ones that I want the most. 

What I really really really want for Christmas
A baritone 
Makeup
A new laptop case
A new phone case
Tons of colorful pen
And the list goes on and on and on

I wasn't too many things for Christmas but it's okay because it's Christmas. It's normal to want a ton of stuff.


----------



## Arlo (Nov 11, 2016)

I've asked for things for my new cat, donations to his shelter, and for some animal crossing amiibo's 

My mum has also knitted me a Night Vale scarf!


----------



## moonford (Nov 11, 2016)

Mario Party: Star Rush comes to mind.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 11, 2016)

fancy camera & tripod


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 11, 2016)

what is it christmas soon 
crap

idk. i have no idea what to get for anyone either .  .. . .  eh


----------



## ibelleS (Nov 11, 2016)

My present from my family is a trip to Disney World :*

If I want any souvenirs though, I have to buy them myself. Presents to myself haha
So far I know I probably wanna get Duffy and ShellieMay bears, but I'll have to see them in person before I decide


----------



## Pookie4557 (Nov 11, 2016)

Man you guys prepare for Christmas really early. I usually don't even make a Christmas list and if I do it only a few days to a week in advance. Tbh my mom really hates me doing this but I don't like giving people a list of what I want :T, I feel greedy.


----------



## Minni (Nov 11, 2016)

my family doesn't celebrate christmas but if i did have a christmas list i'd want all of the amiibo cards for animal crossing new leaf. i have all of the collectors album so just need to get the cards (i have around 5 so far xD). But yeah, that would b the best present ever! <3


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 11, 2016)

The only things I get for Christmas are the things on my Christmas list lol! I've already got them ordered so my Christmas is already sorted ^_^ here they are:
A book trilogy I want to start reading (his dark materials)
Magnus Chase and the Hammer of Thor book
An Espeon phone case
Melanie Martinez Crybaby CD
Pokemon Platinum
Animal crossing amiibo card packs (x3)
NCF Nintendo scanner (so I can stop using my friend's one!)
That's about it! I'm happy with my amount of presents this year, it's all stuff that I want!


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 11, 2016)

Hmm... I always have a really hard time deciding what I want for Christmas!

But would definitely like some more cosmetics to play around with (especially those Rilakkuma x A'PIEU ones - they're too cute to resist!)

Also, I need more pants. OTL It's hard to find pants that fit right since I'm so tall. A lot of the time the pants will stop at my ankles and it looks a little bit silly.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 11, 2016)

ill ask for sanrio ACNL cards , bowser and litten/incineroar plushes and amiibos

I should save some money for nintendo switch but ... nah


----------



## Soigne (Nov 11, 2016)

some new books! that's all i want nowadays.


----------



## riummi (Nov 11, 2016)

I'll probably just ask for the speaker and get the games myself
- pokemon sun/moon
- Zero Escape: Zero Time Dilemma
- root letter (game)
- amazon echo
- posters for my room
- a puppy 
- makeup/lenses
- amiibo cards/figures
- microsoft surface pro 4 (its not happening lol)
- some appreciation or love (also not happening)
- tickets to the LoZ symphony <3


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 11, 2016)

Contact Lenses
Socks
Underwear
Food

(When you're an adult, your priorities change and you also learn that these are the only acceptable things to ask for. Whatever. Hahaha.)


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 11, 2016)

Some really yummy hot chocolate.

A chenille bedspread with matching shams.

Anne of Green Gables boxed set. I've only read the first book, and would like to read the others.


----------



## Togekid (Nov 11, 2016)

*what i would like for christmas*
- a westie puppy (unlikely, but my dream <3)
- a christmas cookie yankee candle (my guilty pleasure, i have a slight obsession with scented candles)
- a pokemon tcg triple booster pack set (i play pokemon tcg competitively as my main hobby, so booster packs are always fun!)
- a monitor (for new pc)
- a keyboard (for new pc)
- money (as probably obvious, i'm trying to build a PC, not one of my main priorities as a gift though as i've got some saved money already put aside)

if i got any of this i would be overjoyed


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 11, 2016)

Ooohhh I love Christmas lists!

- A new laptop (lmao it's not gonna happen but I'd really appreciate it since my current laptop is old)
- An album copy of FOB's _Infinity On High_ and Owl City's _All Things Bright and Beautiful_ (these are a must)
- More band merch bc I'm band trash
- New clothes that match my style
- More Christmas/fairy lights

This list might grow tenfold but these are all I want at the moment!


----------



## Nodokana (Nov 11, 2016)

Pokemon sun and moon
Sanrio amiibo cards / amiibo cards
An amiibo card scanner
New clothes


----------



## Corrie (Nov 11, 2016)

I never know what to ask for. ;w;

So far I want amiibo cards (series 3, 4, welcome amiibo and sanrio)

That's it, lmao. I'm clearly a simple person. xP


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 11, 2016)

2016 Christmas Wishlist
Apple Watch
New doll (I collect a certain type called Blythe)
Lularoe clothes


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 12, 2016)

Arlo said:


> I've asked for things for my new cat, donations to his shelter, and for some animal crossing amiibo's
> 
> My mum has also knitted me a Night Vale scarf!



Does it have eyes on it? I LOVE Night Vale!


----------



## Flare (Nov 12, 2016)

Probably that White New Nintendo 3DS
Other than that... idk


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 12, 2016)

Mr. Cat said:


> Contact Lenses
> Socks
> Underwear
> Food
> ...








I honestly like as a kid HATED socks, like I would always get fuzzy socks from my aunt because you know the distant family doesn't know what to get for you, but she'd always give us socks and I HATED them, now I'm literally mad if I don't get socks, I wear the fluffy socks until they have holes in them, wear them around the house to keep my feets warm and I seriously get SAD and disappointed when I don't get them. And I always have "money" as an option because honestly I'm happy to get money and be able to buy some food.


----------



## Munyo (Nov 12, 2016)

My Christmas list is my upcoming order confirmations.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Nov 12, 2016)

Just money I guess. I don't want anything in particular this year so may as well just save up money to get the Nintendo Switch.


----------



## ramen.jpg (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a christmas list but mostly I want a 3ds charger and some weed


----------



## Flowerchild (Nov 12, 2016)

I want random Lush products or smelly bathbombs, Australis light contouring kit and Christmas Starbucks coffee.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 12, 2016)

Vidya game stuff(nintendo, overwatch, leg dimensions especially)
Beanie caps
Fireball
Gym Shorts
Pop Vinyls(league of legends, scott pilgrim 3 pack, OVERWATCH)
Amiibo(Esp. Fire emblem ones)
Splatoon
Pokemon Sun
Money(mostly for vacation or dates)


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2016)

i just want money for christmas, then after that i'll decide on what to buy (most likely more games)


----------



## sazinata (Nov 12, 2016)

My birthday is nine days after Christmas, so this year I've started a wishlist on wishlist.com which is a lot of fun to add stuff to as I remember it - I have lists for tea, bath products, clothes, etc, I have my ko-fi donation link and book depository affiliate link on there, and some other bits and bobs! 

I know my mum is repairing my flute for me for christmas, and I think she bought me a mini-freezer (I've only been living out of home for a year so most of my gifts from parents are going to be practical) but I think I asked her for some books and clothes, and a stash of the almond milk I drink! 
I don't know what my sister is getting me but I think I told her mainly amiibo cards and a gift card to buy yarn, hah!

I love making christmas lists, and I love it when people actually give me one instead of just saying one or two things, because then I can pick things off it and they won't know what they're gonna get, but it will still be something they want!


----------



## Libby430 (Nov 12, 2016)

for me;
-summer in the city tickets
-money (so if i dont get said tickets i can buy them)
-twenty one pilots merch
-a black hoodie
-sims 4
-colourful pens
-lush shower jelly
-some form of highlighter

things im getting others;
my brother-harry potter badges, popin cookin donut set and chocolate
my sister- lush bath bomb and chocolate
my mum- makeup bag, a beauty blender and chocolate
my dad- superman pyjama trousers and chcolate
my best friend Shannon- a notebook
my other friends in class- a notebook
my bus friends- idk yet
my ibf whos coming over from america on the 27th of dec- idek england stuff i guess like tea and shiz


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 12, 2016)

I just asked for a Polaroid camera from my mum this year, not sure what else I want, but my parents are good at buying gifts.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 12, 2016)

NFC Reader and the Sanrio cards D':
MOM WHY WONT YOU LET ME BUY IT WITH MY OWN MONEYY
I PROMISE IM NOT UNHEALTHILY OBSESSED WITH ACNL


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2016)

art supplies
new sketchbook
anime merch
a phone thats not a crappy 20$ walmart phone
permission to GET MY HAIR DYED dad pls
games!
japanese candy for days 

im poor tho


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2016)

i've been wanting uggs for the last 2 christmases i've had

oh yeah and BTS merch but lol DOUBT IT :^)


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 12, 2016)

my mom told me ahead of time she's not gonna get me anything bc of money issues yikes!!!


----------



## maekii (Nov 13, 2016)

PS4 with Overwatch so I can finally play with my friends and not be lonely on Xbone.


----------



## Arlo (Nov 13, 2016)

nintendoanna said:


> my mom told me ahead of time she's not gonna get me anything bc of money issues yikes!!!



I wish my mum would do this  I know we struggle with money, especially 'cause I have developmental delays and can't work. She won't take "I don't want anything, I'm happy without" for an answer -____-

So I asked for cheap things like a couple of packs of Amiibo cards, some cat toys and small bits of fabric/fleece for the hedgehogs.

--------------------------------



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Does it have eyes on it? I LOVE Night Vale!



Yes! It has an eye on the bottom of each side!  It's black, with a glittery purple trim!


----------



## Arlo (Nov 13, 2016)

nintendoanna said:


> my mom told me ahead of time she's not gonna get me anything bc of money issues yikes!!!



I wish my mum would do this  I know we struggle with money, especially 'cause I have developmental delays and can't work. She won't take "I don't want anything, I'm happy without" for an answer -____-

So I asked for cheap things like a couple of packs of Amiibo cards, some cat toys and small bits of fabric/fleece for the hedgehogs.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 13, 2016)

I thought of two more items to add to my list!

Plain coloured skirts
A smaller, two strap backpack

C:


----------



## debinoresu (Nov 13, 2016)

nintendo switch (like, an iou for one)
maybe welcome amiibo card stocking stuffers
a couple prize figures off my wishlist
money
a proper microphone


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 13, 2016)

money
Lalaloopsy dolls
video games


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 13, 2016)

I hate it when people spend money on me >.< makes me feel guilty for some reason

All I really want is new slippers since my dog hid mine somewhere, my place is super drafty and cold...my feet b freezin~


----------



## RainbowPanda (Nov 13, 2016)

I wrote mine in August (August is the month when I start getting tired of summer and begin counting down until the Autumnal equinox and Christmas). I changed it a bit now, here it is;
-MOOOONEY. I'll transfer it to my bank account so I can buy my own presents instead of burdening my parents with buying them.
-Lindt chocolates. I swear, they're little pieces of heaven.
-A pack of mochi. It's my favourite food haha.
-Unless I manage to get the Sanrio sets I want beforehand, the ACNL Sanrio Amiibo cards.

I think that's all, for now! I'll buy the rest with my money. The things I'm thinking of buying:
-A tutu off Bodyline. It's a Fairy Kei staple and I can't believe I still don't have one >->
-A cute sweater, I love sweaters
- Some other cute clothes, I'll have to look around for the ones I want ^^


----------



## tumut (Nov 13, 2016)

The man of my dreams
Money
A PC
Tamagotchis
GBA and SNES games


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> art supplies
> new sketchbook
> anime merch
> a phone thats not a crappy 20$ walmart phone
> ...



also:
Vocaloid4 program
plane ticket to alaska
clothes


----------



## Bobsbabe (Nov 16, 2016)

AMIIBO CARDS AND FUZZY BLANKETS <<<<<<33333333 I love Christmas sm


----------



## Dim (Nov 17, 2016)

to have a good time


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Nov 17, 2016)

Clothes


----------



## Bowie (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm at an age now when I honestly just don't want to be a burden to anyone and make anyone feel like they've gotta buy me stuff ever. Makes me feel a little guilty.

But, I _do_ have my eye on getting _Bayonetta 2_ at some point, and I expect to have finished the first instalment long before Christmas, so that's one thing.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 17, 2016)

Think I will probably have some amiibos. It's difficult as you get older, if you don't ask for anything people just send you socks and pants :'( I guess at almost 30 people assume I don't want toys or games anymore...how wrong can they be 
Would also like some new jeans and some more pig ornaments which I collect


----------



## Videoguy612 (Nov 17, 2016)

I really only want Mario Party Star Rush, and some welcome amiibo cards as well. I love Christmas lights!!


----------



## Corrie (Nov 17, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Think I will probably have some amiibos. It's difficult as you get older, if you don't ask for anything people just send you socks and pants :'( I guess at almost 30 people assume I don't want toys or games anymore...how wrong can they be
> Would also like some new jeans and some more pig ornaments which I collect



This is my problem too. I'm 22 and even then my parents basically refuse to buy me anything that seems like it's for kids but.. that's all I want. xD So I basically don't bother asking for things unless it's deemed as something for adults like clothes or something. Kinda depressing tbh and a waste of my parents' money when they buy me stuff I don't want.


----------



## Claude (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm nearing 30 so I'm waaayyy too old for gifts from ~Santa~.

Anyway I need a couple pairs of jeans and some perfume because I ran out of all three of my perfumes at the SAME TIME WHY.


----------



## Zireael (Nov 17, 2016)

I don't think I've had a Christmas "list" in many years. This year I've just asked for a pair of ankle boots that I saw online and really wanted, but normally a little bit of money helps so that was the norm for a while. The thing I look forward to the most now is having my sister and her fianc? home from Germany, plus my the rest of my family together under the one roof again. Family gatherings make me so happy.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 18, 2016)

TFW you're shopping for others and have to resist the temptation to buy stuff for yourself in case someone is planning on buying it for you... Also been adding more stuff left and right to my lists while looking at gifts for other people, it's especially hard because me and my sister have like near identical tastes in stuff so I always want what I get for her...


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Nov 18, 2016)

Not much on my list!
I got ridiculously spoiled for my 30th birthday this month so I'm more looking forward 
to buying gifts for others&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## HappynessInYou (Nov 18, 2016)

I wish to have some candys and video games, maybe ? Cx


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 18, 2016)

*CHRAAASCTMAS lsit*
Pokemon S&M
Fire Emblem Fates
Money
yeah


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 18, 2016)

Mine is
- Pokemon Moon 
- Animal Jam toys
- To see my boyfriend


----------



## mogyay (Nov 18, 2016)

desk, some make up, I REALLY WANT A NEW PAIR OF DOCS but like i feel bad about it but their vegan range sucks so idk


----------



## Capeet (Nov 18, 2016)

I'd be more than fine without gifts but I know people will be insisting to buy me something anyway. So far all I've thought of to ask is this certain war classic and if that's not enough I'll just think up a couple more books. But really I'd rather people just donated the gift money to charity.


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 18, 2016)

My wishlist consists of Blu-rays, Hot Toys, Barbies, Amiibo, and if my family is extra generous, a PS4.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 18, 2016)

To OP, if only you lived around me! We have 3 calico kittens in our barn that need a home. ◠‿◠

As for my list, I'll probably just buy my own stuff. But if my family really wants to buy me something, I'll probably ask for Amiibo cards or an Ulta gift card.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 19, 2016)

abbydoll said:


> To OP, if only you lived around me! We have 3 calico kittens in our barn that need a home. ◠‿◠
> 
> As for my list, I'll probably just buy my own stuff. But if my family really wants to buy me something, I'll probably ask for Amiibo cards or an Ulta gift card.



I follow all of these "kitten and puppies for rehome" groups on facebook and keep showing my mom them in hopes I'll break her, I really really want a little ball of fluff for my own. =[


----------



## thisistian (Nov 19, 2016)

Super Mario 3D Land


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 19, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I follow all of these "kitten and puppies for rehome" groups on facebook and keep showing my mom them in hopes I'll break her, I really really want a little ball of fluff for my own. =[



Awwww. :c Well I hope she breaks soon, nobody can resist a little kitten!


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 19, 2016)

My "list" is this:

A Poppy plush from Jesuislugly on Etsy
Amiibo cards for ACNL

I only asked for this and my parents are like "why do you ask for so many things?"
My brothers are getting a gaming computer and a PS4. Why can't my parents handle getting me something an eighth of the price of both the gaming cpu and a PS4 combined?


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 19, 2016)

Idk I like to rant


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 19, 2016)

Rilakkuma plush
Fox pattern pillow
Amiibo cards
maybe Pokemon Moon, but I might be getting that sooner than Christmas


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2016)

Money as usual... I don't really like getting physical gifts unless I can pick it out beforehand because people always buy me random rubbish sadly -_-

But yeah if I had to wish freely, dat Persona Q SotL premium edition, and this HDN Noire wall scroll hnng


----------



## Pug (Nov 19, 2016)

my wishlist atm

1. new shoes
2. a cute hoodie i've been wanting
3. amiibo cards


----------



## boujee (Nov 19, 2016)

money so I can buy my own stuff


----------



## Dim (Nov 19, 2016)

another piece of paper


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2016)

Here's my Christmas wish list 

-Computer (it's likely that I'll get one!)
-Phone
-Boots
-Winter clothing 
-Piplup plushy (it's so cute)
-Money


----------



## Trystin (Nov 20, 2016)

I only get to get one expensive thing for Christmas AND my birthday this year (December 22) because my stepdad lost half of his paycheck to child support a few months ago. I decided that I wanted the New Nintendo 3DS XL (Galaxy) because I still have the original Nintendo 3ds from 2011 and it constantly just randomly blacks out and that's what happened to my DSLite before it completely died so I decided I needed a new 3ds.


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2016)

My parents are paying for the tattoo I'm getting in a few days as my Christmas gift this year.


----------



## chapstick (Nov 20, 2016)

i want some amiibo cards and a laptop

let's see if i can explain to my mom what an amiibo is...


----------



## Trystin (Nov 20, 2016)

Tina said:


> My parents are paying for the tattoo I'm getting in a few days as my Christmas gift this year.



Tattoos are expensive, so that's really nice of them! What are you getting a tattoo of, if you'd like to tell?


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> Tattoos are expensive, so that's really nice of them! What are you getting a tattoo of, if you'd like to tell?



Two of my late betta fish in a sort of ying-yang inspired shape on my shoulder blade. 

I've been wanting a tattoo for six years but could never commit to an idea until now. As soon as this one came to mind it just felt right. Getting it done Wednesday; very excited!!


----------



## Peter (Nov 20, 2016)

I already know that I'm getting a coat that I've wanted for a while (I had to go to get it with my parents), but other than that I've just asked for a few games and some more clothes


----------



## Nkosazana (Nov 20, 2016)

I want a giant alpacasso...to add to my 7 others but i probably wont get one because im an adult now ;_; so it looks like socks this year v.v


----------



## piske (Nov 20, 2016)

At my age, my present requests are usually pretty practical, things for the home or money to put towards things. I want a little crescent moon necklace or dainty skull bracelet from this line though, for something more fun and frivolous. I might just buy it for myself though! Otherwise, I will probably ask for some things for my dog as well.


----------



## sylviabee (Nov 21, 2016)

My wishlist this year is pretty brief: New car fresheners from bath and body works, animal crossing: happy home designer, and a gift card to victoria's secret.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 21, 2016)

pokemon sun/moon and ac amiibo cards
yea i'm a simpleton w/e lol


----------



## ellsieotter (Nov 21, 2016)

I just really want/need a new laptop & am hoping I will get a macbook air


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 26, 2016)

I just found this adorable cardboard house for cats that looks like an orange Volkswagen bus, so I put on my list that I would like the kitten I am asking for to be placed in it while being presented to me.

ALSO I am pretty sure I am done picking out all my presents for everybody now I just have that list set aside and I am going to slowly pick away at it until I buy it all, so I don't break the bank. Thankfully most of the stuff is available through PRIME so I can wait until like the middle of December and still be safe. =D


----------



## himeki (Nov 26, 2016)

well i mean... we've already ordered all my christmas presents and i know what im getting but w / e 

copic ciao 36 marker set b
copic ciao skin tones set
copic cia warm grey set
marker paper
urbanears plattan adv wireless headphones tomato color (bluetooth verisons of the ones ive had for the last 2 years or so which are now too well used LOL)
xbox controller for my laptop
also i guess my hp pavillion gaming lapop???? idk its half paid for with christmas half birthday LOL
stuff i want:
- yuri on ice merch
- _yuri on ice merch_
- *yuri on ice merch*


----------



## Turbo (Nov 26, 2016)

We don't have much and still my dad makes me put together a list. Sigh. Dad, I'm in my twenties.

I really need a new tablet and cash for clothes, but I also really want Amiibo cards and the new Pokemon games.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 28, 2016)

The two main things I want are a smartphone (because the slider phone that my dad gave me after this past Christmas that he had since 2009 died) and Pok?mon Moon.


----------



## Yuni (Nov 28, 2016)

I'll be getting an Alice cu-poche!



And getting my boyfriend this


dear god i've just placed like 6 orders on cu-poche extras ;-;


----------



## StarUrchin (Nov 28, 2016)

New 3DS XL (Galaxy Edition), a couple of 3DS games, some plushies, and a new ukulele.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 29, 2016)

Yuni said:


> I'll be getting an Alice cu-poche!
> View attachment 189455
> 
> And getting my boyfriend this
> ...



Oh my goodness that is wayyyy too cute!!

My Christmas list has a lot of things I need and a lot of things I don't necessarily need but want.
I want Happy Home Designer & Amiibo Festival, with more amiibos.
I need clothes/a belt and shoes/boots, and a new hand-vac since mine's been perma-dead for like a year.
I want lots of Supernatural merch ahah and X-Files too...


----------



## cIementine (Nov 29, 2016)

oh i forgot about christmas lmao
anyway im asking for a new school bag, a new laptop, some funko pop figures, some disney parks scented candles, some doc martens and the walking dead games


----------



## Aquari (Nov 29, 2016)

all i want is money


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 2, 2016)

We got our tree up today and we were wrapping gifts and my boyfriend gave me a color shifting gel polish early because he didn't want to be bothered wrapping something so small. XD Now I just need the gel setter UV light so I can actually use it. XD


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 2, 2016)

Manga and possibly anime merch


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 3, 2016)

I'd like Pokemon Moon and the HP Sprocket as I'm sick of having to send all of these photos from my camera roll to my email in order to print them off.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 3, 2016)

Nicole. said:


> I'd like Pokemon Moon and the HP Sprocket as I'm sick of having to send all of these photos from my camera roll to my email in order to print them off.



i'm not really into printing photos cause it's such a hassle but that thing does look seriously tempting!


----------



## Emi_C (Dec 3, 2016)

I want a polaroid camera n maybe ACHHD?


----------



## Invisible again (Dec 3, 2016)

I just want a computer that works for once and doesn't fall apart on me...


----------



## nami26 (Dec 3, 2016)

-Pok?mon Sun
-a vinyl record player
-some sweatpants
-money
-a camera besides my phone


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Dec 5, 2016)

I honestly have no idea! I was going to ask for a new PC monitor and a coat, but my mum already bought me a coat and I got a monitor on 'black Friday' (even though we don't have it in the UK...)
Tbh I think I'm going to ask for a Ravenclaw robe, theatre tickets, books and a Momiji doll cause they're super cute!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 10, 2016)

Our tree is already overflowing with gifts! It's not even halfway through the month. XD I still have a few more things to buy but I am close to being done. Still need to send off my gift for my friend which hopefully I'll be able to do this week to make sure it gets to her in time!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Dec 10, 2016)

Eh TBH there ain't much I want right now. Pretty happy with what I have...for now.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 10, 2016)

Honestly, I just want Hazel to move into my town. As far as monetary things go, I would love to get some more books from my Amazon wishlist or something.


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (Dec 10, 2016)

My list is mostly cosplay stuff like wigs and things


----------



## sej (Dec 10, 2016)

Ok, I want an otamatone...NOW! 
Oh my god they are so cute I NEED ONE LOL
Other than that, I would really appreciate a new tv for my room as my other one has broken aha


----------



## wassop (Dec 10, 2016)

a phone case, some video games, and some stuff for my trip to china and s. korea


----------



## cornimer (Dec 10, 2016)

-Hamilton Mixtape
-Moana Soundtrack
-Grace Vanderwaal's album
-Anything from TeeRico
-An otomatone (just added it to my list XD)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 11, 2016)

VanessaMay18 said:


> -Hamilton Mixtape
> -Moana Soundtrack
> -Grace Vanderwaal's album
> -Anything from TeeRico
> -An otomatone (just added it to my list XD)



YASSS! Everyone should get an otomatone! Me and my friend both have them on our wishlists and hopefully someone buys them for us so we can have sing-a-longs with them =D


----------



## cornimer (Dec 11, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> YASSS! Everyone should get an otomatone! Me and my friend both have them on our wishlists and hopefully someone buys them for us so we can have sing-a-longs with them =D



Cool! I hope you both get them, that'll be a lot of fun =)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2016)

I asked for:

-Sanrio amiibo cards
-Welcome amiibo cards
-amiibo figures
-A Fauna plushie
-Pok?mon Moon
-Jewelry


----------



## cIementine (Dec 11, 2016)

VanessaMay18 said:


> -*Hamilton Mixtape*
> -*Moana Soundtrack*
> -Grace Vanderwaal's album
> -Anything from TeeRico
> -An otomatone (just added it to my list XD)



you are my spirit animal! can't believe i forgot to add these to mine lol


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 11, 2016)

Well since I'm an adult I only get presents from my close family, mom, dad, and grandparents.
Christmas haven't really been about presents for me since I was probably around the age of 16.
I wished for money, Philips hue lightstrip, and two Ikea bedside tables.


Spoiler



http://www.ikea.com/dk/da/catalog/products/00269140/
https://www.coolshop.dk/produkt/philips-hue-lightstrips-plus-2m/AF7S63


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 12, 2016)

*What do you want for the holidays this year?*

I just saw HBO box sets of shows at Walmart, so I hope to get Six Feet Under. Nobody knows yet however except for a subtle hint to my sister. She just wants to do a sibling day for Xmas though so rip. You?


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 12, 2016)

Money to save up for college.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 12, 2016)

Nodokana said:


> Money to save up for college.



Money is all I want as well besides maybe a 6 feet under boxed set that nobody would possibly know to get me lol


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 12, 2016)

I kinda need a new laptop already since I'm still using a 2010 Macbook and it has been really slow and unbearable. So pretty much everything on my list right now is just the new Macbook Pro 15 inch and the adapters I need for those USB type C ports.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 12, 2016)

every christmas for the past few years i've made a list of all the stuff i want

this year, i've put 3 things i really want, a few things i need and the rest is stuff i'd like to have, but would be okay with not getting for christmas.

the main things i want are pokemon moon, a usb thing and a new wii u gamepad charger. the last two things are, of course, for my wii u. i wanna enjoy my last few months of owning it before i get the switch lol

the stuff that i need is mostly school stuff like new colouring pencils and rulers.

all the stuff that i'd like, but would be okay with not getting is pretty much all games, mostly 3ds ones. they are:

- rhythm paradise/heaven megamix
- majora's mask 3d
- wind waker hd (lol breath of the wild hype)
- yokai watch
- super mario maker for 3ds
- super smash bros for 3ds
- new super mario bros u
- kirby : planet robobot


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Dec 12, 2016)

I pretty much just asked for all the Amiibo my poor eyes can stand, lol. And the Dark Tower graphic novels...there just wasn't much I wanted this year.

My hubby gave me my big gift early, a new phone. But I can't use it until Christmas when I get my new SIM card and case, so it's kind of a way to torture me, lol. But until then, I just love looking at my Nexus 6p, and his name is Ori.


----------



## Alex518 (Dec 12, 2016)

i just want a ps4 and money


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

I've been saving for over a year to get a car and worked my butt off during summer to save up $5.5k (which was pretty dang good for me) so really all I want is to just buy a good car, but I'll need like another grand to get a nice-ish one. Since my birthday is 4 days after Christmas, I just want help paying for the car and really don't expect/want anything else other than that for either my bday or Christmas. The only little thing I can think of is a pair of headphones for gaming but even that I can buy myself so meh.


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 12, 2016)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> I kinda need a new laptop already since I'm still using a 2010 Macbook and it has been really slow and unbearable. So pretty much everything on my list right now is just the new Macbook Pro 15 inch and the adapters I need for those USB type C ports.



Oh so all you want is a 2400$ laptop meant for professional designers, and  a few hundred dollars worth of adapters?..


----------



## Samansu (Dec 13, 2016)

Pok?mon Y, Omega Ruby, and Sun (I already have the counterparts of each), the new illustrated version of Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets, and then a bunch of boring stuff. New sheets and towels, baking sheets, coffee maker, a robe. Ah to be an adult! XD


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 13, 2016)

The sweet release of death.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 16, 2016)

Roh said:


> some new books! that's all i want nowadays.



looks like i was a liar last month

i'd like some lush products as well

edit: thought i was editing my old post oops


----------



## brutalitea (Dec 16, 2016)

For the US electoral college to not vote Trump in
A job that lasts longer than 1 year
Money
_Ranger's Apprentice: The Early Years, Battle at Hackham Heath_ by John Flanagan


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 17, 2016)

Hyoshido said:


> The sweet release of death.



Someone was bound to do it.


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm getting a camera lens this christmas! Through I'm contemplating if I should buy Pokemon Sun as a present for myself...

Other things I want include:
- a food processor
- spotify premium
- ray bans haha


----------

